# Anybody have pre-existing hypertension before getting preg?



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Hi, all!

I am not TTC for another two years at least (waiting for dh to finish grad school), but I am trying to get my body ready for the blessed event. Unfortunately, I have high blood pressure. Although it runs in my family, the condition has been exacerbated because I am significantly overweight. I'm using this time before TTC to lose weight through exercise and healthy eating, and in the process, improve my hyperT.

My blood pressure has been controlled by medication, but the med I'm currently taking is not safe during pregnancy. I would like to transition to one that is safe and get my pressure stabilized with it before TTC--the last thing I'd want to do is experiment with different meds and fluctuating pressures after I've gotten pregnant.

Has anyone had any experience with this? It would be great to hear some positive stories of women having relatively healthy pregnancies with pre-existing hyperT. I realize I will be at a much greater risk of developing pre-eclampsia, but I don't want to give up hope.

Thanks, ladies!
K


----------



## Nora_SEA (Jun 7, 2004)

NO, do not give up hope!! You can have a heathy pregnancy with high bp. I do not know how high your runs without meds mine was "borderline", usually running at 130-140/85. I was diagnosed with hbp after suffering from what I though were migraine headaches for a couple months. This was about 6 months before getting pg. Once we decided to start ttc, my doc put me on Aldomet 500mg, tid. I had been on Toprol (?sp) for 4 months and the transition was seamless, except for the TID dosage of the Aldomet - I often forgot the afternoon pill. My BP was "beautiful" the entire pregnancy, and the doc even lowered my dosage since it was running too low. Except for the last week. At my 39 week visit it was 150/90 but the NST was fine and I had to come in for a NST 2 days later. I ate very healthy my entire pregnancy and by 2 weeks pp was 11 pounds less than when I had conceived. I no longer have high bp and do not take meds any more either, although I have gained some of that weight back







. But I'm working on being healthy for me now--it was easy when I was pregnant!

Since you have 2 years before ttc, who knows if you'll even have it after you get healthy? Good luck.


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Thanks so much for your response, Nora. It's so great to here that someone has gone through this and still had a very successful and healthy pregnancy. I had read that Aldomet is one of the meds that women have had success with. I'm going to talk to my doctor about that when I go for a visit this month.

If I remember correctly, without meds, my bp ran around 140s/90s. I'm currently on 20mg of lisinopril, and my bp is averaging about 115/75. I've noticed it definitely stays much lower if I'm exercising (surprise, surprise!), so I apparently just need to make sure I stay consistent with that (which I must do anyway to lose weight).

My biggest concern is being at a higher risk for developing pre-eclampsia. Hopefully, by being proactive, I can significantly decrease my chances.

Congrats on your beautiful daughter!
Thanks so much again!
K


----------



## Leslie1632 (Jul 25, 2004)

I was actaully debating if I should respond to your post!

I've been borderline hbp for most of my life, I had a normal pregnancy 12 years ago with my son, although there was some concern about pre-e during the last month. My water broke 3 weeks early, so it wasn't an issue.

I got pregnant and misscarried back in Aug of 02, during that pregnancy my bp went up and stayed up even after the d&c! I was put on labalelol and was told not to get pg agin until my bp was under control. We has an oopsie 3 months later!!!







During that pregnancy my bp continued to rise even with the meds.

I was put on strict bedrest at 20 weeks!! I never showed any symptoms of pre-e, but was hospitalized with hbp 3 times during my pregnancy. At the highest it was 220/185!! I felt perfectly fine. Scary! That was with 600mg 2x a day of labatelol!

I managed to make it to 36 weeks and delivered a healthy baby boy. 6lbs 15oz.

And guess what??? We're going to be trying for another baby in a few months!!!! As crappy as my pregnancy was, It was so worth it!!









Sorry if this wasn't so positive. But it's important you know both sides.


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Leslie--
I definitely appreciate your response! Thank you for sharing it. Although your preg wasn't *ideal*, it is a positive story in that you were able to deliver a healthy baby--congrats!

I need to be aware of all angles of this issue. The positive stories are great to hear, but I know I need to anticipate a range of possibilities (although I guess anyone launching into motherhood may face unknown challenges).

I anticipate working very, very closely with my healthcare provider before TTC and -- if I'm lucky enough -- during a pregnancy. It's just good to hear these stories in preparation.

Health and happiness while TTC #3, Leslie!
K


----------

